
Show HN: The Conference The media about events in business, tech and science - tarasmatsyk
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-conference
======
tarasmatsyk
Hi HackerNews! We are a group of people who are looking for a better way to
know about upcoming conferences and share insights with others

We are presenting a twice a month newsletter:
[https://conferenceletter.com](https://conferenceletter.com)

and a telegram community to monitor new conferences:
[https://t.me/theconference](https://t.me/theconference)

Would love to hear any feedback on where you want this to grow and how we can
help you

~~~
tastroder
Do you have a public archive for the newsletter or a directory site for those
conferences? The telegram group looks like everything I wouldn't want to see
in my inbox.

Maybe I'm just not in the target market for this, who is it aimed at?
Recruiters and marketers?

~~~
tarasmatsyk
We are working on it, in fact, looking for a nice format as all of the current
conference lists look older than Egyptian pyramids.

Do you have in mind a way you would like to have these conferences organized?

We are marketers ourselves, so this is something we did to track conferences.
Would you mind sharing what exactly you do not like in the telegram channel?
Like, too many details, too spammy or?

PS. Sorry for a late reply, we did not get any traffic out of product hunt
launch so just went drinking :D

~~~
tastroder
> Do you have in mind a way you would like to have these conferences
> organized?

Not really, in my domain it's usually just underdesigned lists and a calendar
with deadlines.

> We are marketers ourselves, so this is something we did to track
> conferences. Would you mind sharing what exactly you do not like in the
> telegram channel? Like, too many details, too spammy or?

Ah, I see. The texts I've glanced over looked fine tbh. For me that lack of
thematic focus was not really appealing but I guess that makes sense for the
marketing use case.

> PS. Sorry for a late reply, we did not get any traffic out of product hunt
> launch so just went drinking :D

Ouch, good luck with it anyway.

~~~
tarasmatsyk
Thank you very much!

Your feedback really helps, this was the first try of the product to know
where to go from what we have. It is great you posted a comment here :)

------
vitvyp
Read them weekly, just great -- short overviews of different events. Also,
they share discounts.

------
krisarchuk
Such a great list with the coolest events around the world! Kudos to founders!

